# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  هل يجوز للمرأة أن تجامع عبدها كما يفعل الرجال في النساء من الجواري؟

## صلاح سالم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
إن الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  وعلى من تبعهُ بإحسان إلى يوم الدين.
أما بعد.
إخوتي الكرام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
من المعلوم أن الرجل إذا ملك جارية له الحق بالتمتع بها وما علمنا أنه هناك خلاف بين العلماء في هذه المسالة حسب علمي البسيط حفظكم الله، ولكن السؤال الذي عندي أو تسألي هل يصح للمرأة نفس الحكم في هذا الباب؟ وإن كان يصح فهل له ضوابط؟ وإن لم يصح من قال بهذا وما والدليل على ذلك حفظكم الله. وجزيت عنا خير.

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

_أجمع أهل العلم على أن نكاح المرأة عبدها باطل كما نقله ابن المنذر 
_

----------


## صلاح سالم

جزيت خير على الاجابة ولكن اين الادلة على هذا وإذا امكن نقلها مع اقوال اهل العلم حفظكم الله

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

قال ابن المنذر -رحمه لله- :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وأجمعو على أن نكاح المرأة عبدَها باطلٌ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  الإجماع (ص/109).

----------


## طالبة العلم

مداخلة : بالنسبة للمسألة التي ذكرها الأخ. لاتستبعدوا حدثانها ؛ فإنها قد وقعت في التاريخ ، و من قرأ الأغاني فسيجدها .
....
و سؤالي لأهل العلم و الفضل ..
أليست هذه المسألة من بديهيات الدين ؟ .. و بطلانها من مقاصده التي لاتخفى ..؟
 ..فكيف يكون للمرأة إن كانت متزوجة رجلان ! .وماذا سيترتب على ذلك .. ؟<<< التعرض لإلحاق من ليس من الزوج به فلاتدري الولد ابن أي الرجلين الزوج أم العبد .. ..و قد تثبت الولاية والميراث لمن لايستحقها ..
............
و هل توافقونني بأن البحث في هذه المسألة ليس فيه كبير فائدة ؟ ؛ فالرق الآن شبه منعدم ،و الاشتغال بمسائل ينتفع بها الطالب و ينفع بها الإسلام والمسلمين أولى من هذه المسألة التي تضيع وقت السائل والمسؤول ؟.

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

مصنف عبد الرزاق 12458: عَنِ ابْنِ جُرَيْجٍ ، قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنِي أَبُو الزُّبَيْرِ ، قَالَ : سَمِعْتُ جَابِرَ بْنَ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ، يَقُولُ : " جَاءَتِ امْرَأَةٌ إِلَى عُمَرَ بْنِ الْخَطَّابِ وَنَحْنُ بِالْجَابِيَةِ، نَكَحَتْ عَبْدَهَا ، فَانْتَهَرَهَا وَهَمَّ أَنْ يَرْجُمَهَا، وَقَالَ : لا يَحِلُّ لَكِ مُسْلِمٌ بَعْدَهُ "

----------


## الطيب صياد

*الكلام في هذه المسألة ليس له فائدة في الحياة العملية كما قالت الأخت ، غير أنه يقبح بالمتعلم جهل هذه المسائل ، بل ينبغي معرفة الأحكام جميعها حتى و لو تيقن من عدم وقوعها ، كتعلم أحكام الحدود و الجنايات و نحوها مع أن معظم الدول لا تقيمها في أرض الواقع ...
و لم أطَّلع على هذه النقطة التي طرحها الأخ الفاضل بعدُ ، غير أن نقل الأخوين : أبي حاتم و أبي الوليد أن نكاح المرأة لعبدها باطل بالإجماع لا ينطبق على المسألة ، لأن النكاح شيء و الاستمتاع بملك اليمين شيء آخر ، و لهذا يجوز الاستمتاع بالأمة الكتابية و لا يجوز نكاحها - كما قال ابن حزم - ، فأرجو من المتتبعين إفادتنا بخصوص المسألة المطروحة ...و بالله التوفيق .*

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

> *الكلام في هذه المسألة ليس له فائدة في الحياة العملية كما قالت الأخت ، غير أنه يقبح بالمتعلم جهل هذه المسائل ، بل ينبغي معرفة الأحكام جميعها حتى و لو تيقن من عدم وقوعها ، كتعلم أحكام الحدود و الجنايات و نحوها مع أن معظم الدول لا تقيمها في أرض الواقع ...
> و لم أطَّلع على هذه النقطة التي طرحها الأخ الفاضل بعدُ ، غير أن نقل الأخوين : أبي حاتم و أبي الوليد أن نكاح المرأة لعبدها باطل بالإجماع لا ينطبق على المسألة ، لأن النكاح شيء و الاستمتاع بملك اليمين شيء آخر ، و لهذا يجوز الاستمتاع بالأمة الكتابية و لا يجوز نكاحها - كما قال ابن حزم - ، فأرجو من المتتبعين إفادتنا بخصوص المسألة المطروحة ...و بالله التوفيق .*



القاعدة الفروج حرام حتى يأتي الأمر بالإباحة فعلى هذا من قال بالجواز هو الذي يأتي بالدليل لا العكس أخي الكريم

----------


## فدوه

إلى طالبة العلم
جزيتِ خيراً 


> فكيف يكون للمرأة إن كانت متزوجة رجلان ! .وماذا سيترتب على ذلك .. ؟<<< التعرض لإلحاق من ليس من الزوج به فلاتدري الولد ابن أي الرجلين الزوج أم العبد .. ..و قد تثبت الولاية والميراث لمن لايستحقها ..


أمَّا في هذه قد صدقت 
ولكن


> و هل توافقونني بأن البحث في هذه المسألة ليس فيه كبير فائدة ؟ ؛ فالرق الآن شبه منعدم ،و الاشتغال بمسائل ينتفع بها الطالب و ينفع بها الإسلام والمسلمين أولى من هذه المسألة التي تضيع وقت السائل والمسؤول ؟.


لماذا لا نعتبرها من باب الرياضة الفقهية للعقل ؟؟؟
إذ هذه المسائلة أتطرق إليها في كتب الفقه يعُتبر شبه معدوم 
وأما مسائلة الرق فهو موجود في دول افريقيا ومنها ماهو ذو طابعِ الإسلامي
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,
وأما الطيب الصياد 
جزيت خيرا ً


> لماذا لم يرجمها أمير المؤمنين ؟ ربما للشبهة الحاصلة للمرأة في قياسها استمتاع المرأة بعبدها على استمتاع الرجل بأمتِهِ


لم يرجمها أمير المؤمنين عملاً بنص الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام ( لا ضرر ولا ضرار في الاسلام ) ووجه الاستدلال من الحديث أن الحد ضرر , والضرر في الاسلام منفي , إذاً الحد منفي , وعليه فإن عمل عمر رضي الله عنه 
كان عملاً بحديث ( أدراوا الحدود بالشبهات ) 
ويحتمل أن عمر رضي الله عنه رأى أن في حد المرأة لايتأتى منه مصلحة مرجية , بخلاف لو أنه زوجها بعبدها 
ولهذا نجده رضي الله عنه قال( لا يحل لكِ مسلم بعده) وهو دليل ظاهر أنه لا يحل لها مسلم بعد فعلتها سوى ذاك العبد 
( ملاحظة // لم أتتبع الاثر هل فعلاً توزجت تلكم المرأة بعبدها أم لا , ولكن قلته استنباطاً من قول عمر رضي الله عنه 
إذ قوله يوحي بذلك
والله أعلم
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## يزيد الموسوي

> مصنف عبد الرزاق 12458: عَنِ ابْنِ جُرَيْجٍ ، قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنِي أَبُو الزُّبَيْرِ ، قَالَ : سَمِعْتُ جَابِرَ بْنَ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ، يَقُولُ : " جَاءَتِ امْرَأَةٌ إِلَى عُمَرَ بْنِ الْخَطَّابِ وَنَحْنُ بِالْجَابِيَةِ، نَكَحَتْ عَبْدَهَا ، فَانْتَهَرَهَا وَهَمَّ أَنْ يَرْجُمَهَا، وَقَالَ : لا يَحِلُّ لَكِ مُسْلِمٌ بَعْدَهُ "


المطلوب تخريج هذا الأثر، ولو صح؟
كيف يجوز لعمر أن يمنع عنها الزواج بعد؟
في النفس من الرواية شيء بل أشياء

----------


## مسلم بن عبدالله

> لم يرجمها أمير المؤمنين عملاً بنص الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام ( لا ضرر ولا ضرار في الاسلام ) ووجه الاستدلال من الحديث أن الحد ضرر , والضرر في الاسلام منفي , إذاً الحد منفي , وعليه فإن عمل عمر رضي الله عنه 
> كان عملاً بحديث ( أدراوا الحدود بالشبهات ) 
> ويحتمل أن عمر رضي الله عنه رأى أن في حد المرأة لايتأتى منه مصلحة مرجية , بخلاف لو أنه زوجها بعبدها 
> ولهذا نجده رضي الله عنه قال( لا يحل لكِ مسلم بعده) وهو دليل ظاهر أنه لا يحل لها مسلم بعد فعلتها سوى ذاك العبد 
> ( ملاحظة // لم أتتبع الاثر هل فعلاً توزجت تلكم المرأة بعبدها أم لا , ولكن قلته استنباطاً من قول عمر رضي الله عنه 
> إذ قوله يوحي بذلك
> والله أعلم
> 
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


 
في هذا الكلام نظر، إنفاذُ أمرِ الله بإيقاع الحدود آكَدُ من نفيِ الضرر. فليس حديث الضرر في مثل هذا، وإلا لم يُمضَ حدٌّ أبداً لأنه ضرر على كل حال.

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

قال ابن عبد البر في الإستذكار  :


* 24671 -* *حدثنا * *عبد الرزاق*  *، قال : أخبرني *  *ابن جريج*  *، قال : حدثني * *أبو الزبير*  *، عن * *جابر*  *أنه سمعه يقول : جاءت امرأة  إلى *  *عمر بن الخطاب*  *، ونحن *  [ ص: 318 ] *بالجابية نكحت عبدها ، فانتهرها ، وهم أن يرجمها  ، وقال : لا يحل لك مسلم بعده .* 

* 24672 -* *وعن * *معمر*  *،  عن * *قتادة*  *، قال :* *تسرت  امرأة غلامها ، فذكر ذلك * *لعمر*  *، فسألها : ما حملها على ذلك ؟ فقالت : كنت  أراه يحل لي بملك يميني ، كما تحل للرجل المرأة بملك اليمين ،* *فاستشار * *عمر*  *في رجمها أصحاب رسول الله -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقالوا : تأولت كتاب الله - عز وجل - على غير تأويله ،  ل**ا رجم عليها ، فقال * *عمر*  *    :* *لا جرم ، والله لا أحلك  لحر بعده أبدا ، وعاقبها بذلك ، ودرأ الحد عنها ، وأمر العبد ألا يقربها* *  .* 

* 24673 -* *وعن * *أبي بكر بن عبد الله*  *أنه سمع أباه يقول : حضرت *  *عمر بن عبد العزيز*  *، جاءته امرأة من الأعراب بغلام لها رومي فقالت :  إني استسررته ، فمنعني بنو عمي عن ذلك ، وإنما أنا بم**نزلة الرجل تكون له الوليدة فيطؤها ، فانه عني  بني عمي ، فقال * *عمر*  *   :* *أتزوجت  قبله ؟ قالت : نعم ، قال * *عمر*  *   :* *أما والله لولا منزلتك من الجهالة لرجمتك بالحجارة ، ولكن  اذهبوا به ، فبيعوه ممن يخرج به إلى *  [ ص: 319 ] *غير بلدها .*

----------


## فدوه

> في هذا الكلام نظر، إنفاذُ أمرِ الله بإيقاع الحدود آكَدُ من نفيِ الضرر. فليس حديث الضرر في مثل هذا، وإلا لم يُمضَ حدٌّ أبداً لأنه ضرر على كل حال.


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وأنا معك فيما قلت 
(ولكن في فقه عمر رضي الله عنه وارضاه )
يحتمل ذلك 
وهو ما أخرجه 
ابْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ فِي "مُصَنَّفِهِ" حَدَّثَنَا هُشَيْمِ عَنْ مَنْصُورٍ عَنْ الْحَارِثِ عَنْ إبْرَاهِيمَ، قَالَ: قَالَ عُمَرُ بْنُ الْخَطَّابِ: لَأَنْ أُعَطِّلَ الْحُدُودَ بِالشُّبُهَاتِ، أَحَبُّ إلَيَّ مِنْ أَنْ أُقِيمَهَا بِالشُّبُهَاتِ .
ولله أعلم

----------


## الطيب صياد

> المطلوب تخريج هذا الأثر، ولو صح؟
> كيف يجوز لعمر أن يمنع عنها الزواج بعد؟
> في النفس من الرواية شيء بل أشياء


*الأثر صحيح فكل رواته ثقات و ابن جيريج و أبو الزبير المكِّي و إن كانا مدلِّسَيْنِ فقد صرَّحا بالسماع فانتفتْ شبهة تدليسهما و اتصل السند و لله الحمد ..
أما منعها من الزواج فإنها لمَّا زنتْ فلا يجوز لها أن تنكح زوجا ما دامت على حالها حتى تتوب و تستبرئ ..فلعل قضاء عمر كان على هذا ..و الله أعلم .
و مهما كان الأمر فعمر بن الخطاب هو أعلم الناس - كما صح بذلك الخبر - و ليس يلزم منه العصمة في كل ما يقضي به ...رحمه الله و رضي عنه و حشرنا معه تحت لواء سيدنا محمد  ...*

----------


## رانا باطش لاهوري

فصل جوز استمتاع السيد بأمته دون السيدة بعبدها يوافق القياس 
 وأما قوله أباح للرجل أن يستمتع من أمته بملك اليمين بالوطء وغيره ولم يبح للمرأة أن تستمتع من عبدها لا بوطء ولا غيره فهذا أيضا من كمال هذه الشريعة وحكمتها فإن السيد قاهر لمملوكه حاكم عليه مالك له والزوج قاهر لزوجته حاكم عليها وهي تحت سلطانه وحكمه شبه الأسير ولهذا منع العبد من نكاح سيدته للتنافي بين كونه مملوكها وبعلها وبين كونها سيدته وموطوءته وهذا أمر مشهور بالفطرة والعقول قبحه وشريعة أحكم الحاكمين منزهة عن أن تأتي به(اعلام الموقعين)

----------


## فهد الرويس

جزاء الله أخي السائل خير الجزاء فلقد كانت تجول بخاطري كثيرا تلك المسألة خاص بعدما حضرت لدرس أحد المشائخ في كتاب الفقه باب الرق ولم أسمعه تعرض لتلك المسألة !
وأعتب على الإخوة كثيرا قول أنه هذه الأمور غير موجوده في واقعنا ووالله أني كنت عند أحد الإخوه من سكان مكه موريتاني ولدية عبد وامه في بلد الله الحرام وارثها من والدية ويحدثني أن هذا الامر موجود بكثره في موريتانيا ولقد أردت أن أشتريها ولكنها رفض أن أخذها معي وأنما اشتريها لإعتقها فقط ومن هذا الباب فالمسألة موجوده إذآ وتحتاج سؤال ..؟
السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه هو كون السيدة نكحة عبدها وهي محصنة وهذا بلا خلاف تنفر منه الفطرة وتأباه قبل الحكم عليه , ولكن لو كانت غير متزوجه ونكحت عبدها فهل هناك إشكال , خاصة أنه يجوز أن تظهر السيدة محاسنها وتجملها عند ملك يمينها كما قرره الفقهاء في كتاب الرق فكيف يقال بتحريم الوطء والنكحاح ولا يقال بتحريم إظهار الزينه عند المملوك إلا إذا كانوا يقيسون ذلك على المحارم فلا إشكال .؟

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> خاصة أنه يجوز أن تظهر السيدة محاسنها وتجملها عند ملك يمينها كما قرره الفقهاء في كتاب الرق


كيف ذلك يا أخي ، وما الدليل على ذلك ؟

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

هذا إجماع من الصحابة وقد انعقد الإجماع على أن إجماع الصحابة حجة ملزمة لا يجوز لأحد مخالفتها لا سيما وأن هذا الإجماع مستنده ما يوحي بحكم مرفوع كما يظهر من تصرف عمر رضي الله عنه وعدم إنكار الباقين عليه. ولكن يبدو أن هذا الأصل إما أنه غير متحرر عند بعض الإخوة أو غير معتبر، وهذه مشكلة.

----------


## ابن الصديق

_اذا نقل الاجماع عن العلماء المعتبرين  حتى وان لم يأتى سند الاجماع او الاثر فيكفى 

اذ ان الاجماع  ينقل فى اوقات ولا ينقل الاثر او الواقعه والاجماع صحيح

كما  اننا  لابد انا عند ما  نر اجماعا   ان يسعنا ولا نتعداه بارائنا  ما دام صح الاجماع.

ولا اظن هناك ادنى خلاف فى هذا الاجماع  الا تأول من تأول غير عالم بالاجماع والله اعلم
_

----------


## فهد الرويس

> كيف ذلك يا أخي ، وما الدليل على ذلك ؟


والله لا تسألني وانا اخوك لكني حضرت درس لشيخ خليل المديفر ونقل هذا الكلام , وياليت قبل السؤال تبحث عن المسأله رعاك المولى ..
وقضيت إنعقاد الإجماع لا نقول إلا سمعنا واطعنا رضيت بحكم الله قلوبنا ومسلمين لإمره تسليما .

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

النظر في المآلات مما يعين على الترجيح- وإن كان في المسألة إجماع ولكن للمناقشة فقط - فيتفرع على هذه المسألة: ماذا يسمى العبد لو نكح سيدته وأنجب ؟ أيسمى "أبو ولد" قياساً على "أم الولد" ؟! وهل يسري عليه ما يسري على أم الولد من أحكام: فلا يباع، ولا يوهب، ويعتق بموت سيدته ؟ قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنه :"مَنْ وَطِئَ أَمَتَهُ فَوَلَدَتْ فَهِيَ مُعْتَقَةٌ عَنْ دُبُرٍ مِنْهُ". ثم بقطع النظر عما سبق: هل يتبع الأولاد "العبد" في الحرية والرق أم يتبعون "السيدة"؟ ثم لو جاز الوطء لحصلت مشكلة فهي ذريعة لاستكثار النساء من العبيد ليطأنهن، فتكثر الذراري المجهول حكمها، ولا يجد الأحرار من الرجال من ينكحون من الحرائر لا كتفاءهن بالعبيد، إلى غير ذلك من المفاسد.والله أعلم.

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

أمر الله تعالى المؤمنات بحفظ الفروج ، فقال ( *وقل للمؤمنات يغضضن من أبصارهن ويحفظن فروجهن* ) الآية. 
كما أمر المؤمنين بذلك ( قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم) الآية.
ولكنه أذن للمؤمنين دون المؤمنات أن ينكحوا ما ملكت أيمانهم من فتياتهم المؤمنات، فقال ( *ومن لم يستطع منكم طولا أن ينكح المحصنات المؤمنات فمن ما ملكت أيمانكم من فتياتكم المؤمنات والل**ه أعلم بإيمانكم بعضكم من بعض فانكحوهن بإذن أهلهن وآتوهن أجورهن بالمعروف محصنات غير مسافحا**ت ولا متخذات أخدان) الآية.*
فتحصل الآتي: أن الأصل - في حق المؤمنين والمؤمنات - حفظ الفرج حتى يأذن الشارع لمن يشاء بالاستمتاع بمن يشاء.

----------


## أبو الفداء

أحسنت التحرير أخي الحبيب أبا ضياء، وللأمر مفاسد أخرى يطول تحريرها.
والذي يظهر لي أن المنع يثبت من طريقين رئيسين مدارهما الإجماع:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عدم الدليل، وقد تحقق أن الأصل المجمع عليه في الفروج المنع.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  انعقاد الإجماع على منع ذلك الوطء (لسكوت الصحابة عما حكم به عمر رضي الله عنه في الأثر)، وهو في حالتنا دليل يوافق الأصل.
 وقد يصح القياس هنا على تعدد الأزواج، فهو مباح في حق الرجل، ممنوع في حق المرأة.

----------


## ابن الصديق

_اذا حدث ووقعت فعلا واقعه كهذه 

فلا تطلب لها حكما مقاسا على غيره

فلا يقاس ام الولد ونقول ابا الولد

فانها فى هذه الحاله تكون قضيه شاذه 

نادره  والنادر  او الشاذ لاحكم له  ولا يقاس عليه 

حيث لا تساوى  ولا فرع ولا اصل

وذلك لوجود النص  والنص هو الاجماع.

والله تعالى اعلم
_

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

بارك الله فيكم 
سؤال :
هل هناك ( ملك اليمين ) في عصرنا الحالي ؟

----------


## الوايلي

امة الوهاب شميسة 
نعم فيه لكن ليس هنا الغالب يكونون في موروتانيا 
............. 
بالأمس إطلعت على أحد المنتديات وإذا بفتاة تقول زواج المسلمة من الكتابي جائز فهذه مصيبة والظاهر انها من عامة الناس وتستدل بقول الله " ولا تنحكوا المشركين " الآيه  
فهل من تبييـن

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بارك الله في الجميع .
قال ابن قدامة رحمه الله في المغني 7 / 113:
" َيَحْرُمُ عَلَى الْعَبْدِ نِكَاحُ سَيِّدَتِهِ . قَالَ ابْنُ الْمُنْذِرِ : أَجْمَعَ أَهْلُ الْعِلْمِ عَلَى أَنَّ نِكَاحَ الْمَرْأَةِ عَبْدَهَا بَاطِلٌ . وَرَوَى الْأَثْرَمُ , بِإِسْنَادِهِ عَنْ أَبِي الزُّبَيْرِ , قَالَ : سَأَلْت جَابِرًا عَنْ الْعَبْدِ يَنْكِحُ سَيِّدَتَهُ , فَقَالَ : جَاءَتْ امْرَأَةٌ إلَى عُمَرَ بْنِ الْخَطَّابِ , وَنَحْنُ بِالْجَابِيَةِ , وَقَدْ نَكَحَتْ عَبْدَهَا , فَانْتَهَرَهَا عُمَرُ وَهَمَّ أَنْ يَرْجُمَهَا , وَقَالَ : لَا يَحِلُّ لَكِ ....
وَلَوْ مَلَكَتْ الْمَرْأَةُ زَوْجَهَا [أي : إن كان عبداً أو اشترته مثلاً] , انْفَسَخَ نِكَاحُهَا ".

وقال عثمان بن علي الزيلعي رحمه الله في تبيين الحقائق 2 / 109:
... وَحَرُمَ عَلَى الْعَبْدِ نِكَاحُ سَيِّدَتِهِ لِلْإِجْمَاعِ عَلَى بُطْلَانِهِ وَلِأَنَّ النِّكَاحَ لَمْ يُشْرَعْ إلَّا مُثْمِرًا ثَمَرَاتٍ مُشْتَرَكَةً بَيْنَ الْمُتَنَاكِحَي  ْنِ يُوجِبُ لَهُ عَلَيْهَا التَّمْكِينَ مِنْ نَفْسِهَا وَقَرَارَهَا فِي بَيْتِهِ وَخِدْمَةً دَاخِلَ الْبَيْتِ وَيُوجِبُ لَهَا عَلَيْهِ الْمَهْرَ وَالنَّفَقَةَ وَالسُّكْنَى وَالْكِسْوَةَ وَالْقَسْمَ، وَالْمَمْلُوكِي  َّةُ تُنَافِي الْمَالِكِيَّةَ فَيَمْتَنِعُ وُقُوعُ الثَّمَرَةِ عَلَى الشَّرِكَةِ فَلَا يُشْرَعُ لِمَا عُرِفَ أَنَّ كُلَّ تَصَرُّفٍ لَا يَتَرَتَّبُ عَلَيْهِ مَقْصُودُهُ لَا يَكُونُ مَشْرُوعًا وَلِأَنَّ الْمَقْصُودَ مِنْ النِّكَاحِ التَّوَادُّ وَالْإِحْسَانُ، وَمَقْصُودُ الرِّقِّ الِامْتِهَانُ وَالْقَهْرُ بِسَبَبِ مَا سَبَقَ مِنْهُ مِنْ الْكُفْرِ فَلَا يَجْتَمِعَانِ لِلتَّضَادِّ .اهــ

وجاء في "الموسوعة الفقهية" 23 / 46 -47:
" إنْ كَانَ الْمَالِكُ امْرَأَةً وَالْمَمْلُوكُ ذَكَرًا فَلَيْسَ لَهَا أَنْ تَسْتَمْتِعَ بِهِ , أَوْ أَنْ تُمَكِّنَهُ مِنْ الِاسْتِمْتَاعِ بِهَا , وَلَا لَهُ أَنْ يَفْعَلَ شَيْئًا مِنْ ذَلِكَ , بَلْ هُوَ عَلَيْهَا حَرَامٌ , وَهِيَ عَلَيْهِ حَرَامٌ , سَوَاءٌ أَكَانَتْ خَلِيَّةً , أَوْ ذَاتَ زَوْجٍ . قَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ : وَعَلَى هَذَا إجْمَاعُ الْعُلَمَاءِ . انتهى . وَكَمَا لَوْ أَرَادَتْ أَنْ يَتَزَوَّجَهَا , فَإِنَّهَا حَرَامٌ عَلَيْهِ حُرْمَةً مُؤَقَّتَةً , أَيْ مَا دَامَ رَقِيقًا لَهَا , فَإِنْ أَعْتَقَتْهُ أَوْ بَاعَتْهُ جَازَ لَهَا النِّكَاحُ بِشُرُوطِهِ . وَقَدْ نَقَلَ ابْنُ الْمُنْذِرِ الْإِجْمَاعَ عَلَى أَنَّ نِكَاحَ الْمَرْأَةِ عَبْدَهَا بَاطِلٌ . وَسَوَاءٌ فِي هَذِهِ الْأَنْوَاعِ الثَّلَاثَةِ السَّابِقَةِ الْوَطْءُ وَمُقَدِّمَاتُه  ُ مِنْ التَّقْبِيلِ , وَالْمُبَاشَرَة  ِ , وَاللَّمْسِ , وَالنَّظَرِ بِشَهْوَةٍ , كُلُّهَا مُحَرَّمَةٌ بِحَسَبِهَا " انتهى .

وسئل شيخنا العلامة ابن باز رحمه الله :
الجارية المملوكة يجوز لسيدها أن يجامعها ، فهل يجوز للعبد المملوك أن يجامع سيدته بإذنها ؛ لقوله تعالى : ( إلا ما ملكت أيمانكم ) ؟
فأجاب : " هذا منكر ، إنما هو في الرجال ، قال تعالى : ( وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِفُرُوجِهِمْ حَافِظُونَ * إِلَّا عَلَى أَزْوَاجِهِمْ أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ غَيْرُ مَلُومِينَ ) المؤمنون/ 5، 6
المراد به الإماء ، فالسيد له أن يتصل بزوجته الشرعية وبأمته الشرعية التي يملكها ملكا شرعيا ، أما العبد فلا ، ليس له أن يباشر سيدته ، لا يقبل ولا يجامع ، هذا منكر بإجماع المسلمين ، ليس له أن يباشر سيدته لا بجماع ولا بغيره ، وإنما يخدمها بأوامرها ، ولا يلزمها الحجاب عنه ، لكن ليس محرما لها " انتهى .
الفتوى :
http://www.alsalafway.com/cms/fatwa....=fatwa&id=2481

----------

